# bege rústico



## airosa

*bege rústico*

Contexto: Quarto em bege rústico.  (Conjunto de móveis)

Qué significado tem _rústico _aqui? É um tom da cor, se refere à textura do tecido ou é outra coisa?

Obrigada de antemão.


----------



## Henry3912

Es la cualidad del color, es decir, la habitación ha sido pintada en el color beige con textura rústica.
Esta frase indica que la pintura tiene la cualidad rústica (de madera/antigua), o que la habitación es compuesta por muebles de madera (de estilo rústico).


----------



## patriota

Como lembrete, há o fórum Português (Portuguese) também, para pessoas que estudam português e não tem o espanhol como língua materna.


----------



## Henry3912

patriota said:


> Como lembrete, há o fórum Português (Portuguese) também, para pessoas que estudam português e não tem o espanhol como língua materna.



No te entiendo


----------



## patriota

O lembrete foi para o usuário que fez a pergunta. É da Rússia.


----------



## willy2008

Yo creo que está hablando de los muebles de la habitación que son de ese color.


----------



## airosa

Gracias, Willy. Es que no sé que debe tener un color para llamarse _rústico_. Tengo una lista de muebles y hay unos que son de color _bege rústico_ y otros de _rústico branco_.


----------



## Vanda

Veja um exemplo de bege rústico (clique).


----------



## airosa

Obrigada, Vanda, mas parece que se refere à cor da madeira ou à cor y à textura da mesma. Ou é uma cor texturizada...


----------



## Vanda

Sabe que até nós ficamos na dúvida? Mas faz sentido ser a textura. Os exemplos que vi, eram sempre de coisas com texturas.


----------



## Henry3912

Vanda, 

Yo creo que en esta frase indica una de las
 cualidades de los muebles de la casa. (madera rústica)

Saludos


----------



## Vanda

Sim, apenas me esqueci de ser específica.


----------



## Henry3912

Vanda said:


> Sim, apenas me esqueci de ser específica.


Jejeje, has sido clara


----------



## Vanda

Esqueci dos estrangeiros, falei de coisas querendo abarcar móveis, pisos, etc, coisas.


----------

